# 2017 Stanley cup finals



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Anyone been watching the Stanley Cup finals? Who do you thinks gonna take it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What a great series so far. Now if the Penguins will get their $hit together and finish it, I will be even happier.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Cindy and crew are going down...go PRED!


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Preds looked strong at home it's been a great series. I have been watching just about every playoff game this season got the wife addicted to it as well. I hope this series to continue to be close til the end.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Awesome series so far! Preds deserve it! And their fans deserve it even more, how would it be to go hang out on Broadway during one of the games?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Montreal fan as a kid so I got to cheer for the Predators and P.K. Hated to see Montreal trade him. Hope he gets his name on the cup. Should be a good game Thursday.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I want the Penguins to get it. 

I started playing Varsity hockey as a 14 year old, and it was during the Crosby draft era. There hadn't been that same type of hyped player coming out in my teen years. I mean the year before was Ovechkin and Malkin, but it wasn't the same. Crosby was the next "The Guy" of the NHL and I remember the excitement around it. So, I have always rooted for him.

I am not surprised at their 2 game slump, being on the road AND the fact that they seem to have a lull in each series. I expect them to bounce back and take game 5, and eventually the series.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

I also played hockey growing up started at 5 years old stopped playing for awhile just picked the gear back up couple months ago hit the local restaurant in for some pick up hockey on sundays couple times. Would love to get on a team in the adult league some day. Got My nephew started playing when he was 4 this years his 2 season I purchased all the gear and paid half his first season the kids doing awesome all he does or thinks about is hockey the passed 2 years. He's been watching every game of the Stanley cup series as well cool to see a kid enjoy the sport like I did and enjoys watching it.


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Ouch! It sure seems like a home ice series.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Refs sure missed a bunch of calls tonight. I'm a Pens fan and I don't think the outcome would have been different, but I like to see a fair game.:? I did like all the fights in the 3rd period though.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Refs sure missed a bunch of calls tonight. I'm a Pens fan and I don't think the outcome would have been different, but I like to see a fair game.:? I did like all the fights in the 3rd period though.


Ah man..... I turned it off at the start of the 3rd. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Tonight's game should be interesting I hope it goals all 7


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Go Preds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Man, Preds got SCREWED out of a chance for a game 7! Hate to see such a great series end like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wanted the Pens.. but man, that was definitely a goal.

Can't hate the Penguins. I think they end up getting the cup regardless, but as a hockey fan I hate to see a tough break..


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats to Pens fans. One cup is hard. Two years in a row is pretty dang tough.


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Bummer on that goal being called off. Would have like to have seen overtime or game 7 just enjoy watching the sport.


----------

